# Transfert de données



## Cedpor (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une application permettant de transférer sur mon iPhone des fichiers, mais surtout des dossiers.

J'utilise File Lite, mais ce dernier ne support pas le transfert de dossiers complet. iDisk est d'une lenteur lors de transfert que je ne l'utilise que très peu.

J'ai également lu le récapitulatif ci-dessus des applications. Datacase semble correspondre à ma demande.
Quand est-il des autres ?
Avez-vous quelques expériences ?

Dans le cas ou un wifi n'est pas disponible, est-ce qu'il y a une applications qui permettrait d'utiliser l'iPhone avec le câble usb pour le transfert de données (on peut rêver, j'ai pas trouvé).

Comme c'est mon premier message sur le forum, j'en profite également pour remercier Macgénération pour la qualité des infos qui nous sont fournies.

Salutations.

Cédric.


----------



## twinworld (2 Janvier 2010)

j'utilise Discovery. Il y a quelques mois, je voulais pouvoir ouvrir des documents pdf assez volumineux et je trouvais que c'était la plus stable pour l'affichage. Avant ça j'utilisais aussi File Magnet. Pour les deux applications, je sais plus si on peut se connecter par usb.


----------



## Cedpor (2 Janvier 2010)

En passant par le browser Internet, le transfert de dossier ne semble pas possible. En montant un lecteur réseau, c'est ok. Je vais voir pour la version non-limitée de Files. Merci


----------

